# Westin Kierland Pricing



## Ken555 (Sep 3, 2006)

I was told today that Kierland is stopping sales on Thursday, and they have very few units available. Starting Thursday they will sell Lagunamar ($39k for Plat 2-bed) and Vistana. 

There are no more Platinum Kierland units available from the developer. 

Current price & promotion offers for Kierland (not all are available):

Annual:

2-Bed Plat $45,800 160,000 StarPoints
2-Bed Gold $29,990 120,000 StarPoints
2-Bed Silver $15,400 30,000 StarPoints

1-Bed Premium Plat $30,990 120,000 StarPoints
1-Bed Premium Gold $16,295 20,000 StarPoints
1-Bed Premium Silver $11,995 80,000 StarPoints

1-Bed Deluxe Plat $26,990 120,000 StarPoints
1-Bed Deluxe Gold $13,995 20,000 StarPoints
1-Bed Deluxe Silver $10,995 20,000 StarPoints

EOY:

2-Bed Plat $22,900 80,000 StarPoints
2-Bed Gold $14,995 60,000 StarPoints
2-Bed Silver $10,495 50,000 StarPoints

1-Bed Premium Plat $15,495 60,000 StarPoints
1-Bed Premium Gold $10,995 40,000 StarPoints
1-Bed Premium Silver $8,195 40,000 StarPoints

1-Bed Deluxe Plat $13,495 60,000 StarPoints
1-Bed Deluxe Gold $9,495 30,000 StarPoints
1-Bed Deluxe Silver $7,495 20,000 StarPoints


----------



## Denise L (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for posting this!

Are they really selling EOY 2 bed Plats for exactly 50% of EY? Usually that's the "special" owner pricing reserved for Starwood owners.

It's amazing how the prices went up. I remember back when EY 2 bed Plats were in the 27K range!


----------



## grgs (Sep 3, 2006)

I find the Platinum pricing a little unbelievable--especially since they don't have any to sell!  $45,800 for a 2 bedroom is more than what the IV at the Westin Ka'anapali North cost a few months ago.  I wonder if they just pumped up the sales price on the Platinum to make the Kierland Gold season and Westin Cancun prices look better?  I'd really be interested to know if they actually sold any Plat Kierland units at the prices listed above.

Glorian


----------



## myip (Sep 3, 2006)

They sure increased the EY pricing a lot.  Last time I spoke with them (1 month ago)
1-Bed Premium Plat $15,495 20,000 StarPoints EOY
1-Bed Premium Plat $22,900 20,000 StarPoints EY


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 3, 2006)

grgs said:
			
		

> I wonder if they just pumped up the sales price on the Platinum to make the Kierland Gold season and Westin Cancun prices look better?  I'd really be interested to know if they actually sold any Plat Kierland units at the prices listed above.



Yup, I think you're right. I suspect the pricing is to make the others look better. The price sheet I have is for September.

FWIW, building 6 looks almost done and building 7 is nowhere close.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 3, 2006)

myip said:
			
		

> They sure increased the EY pricing a lot.  Last time I spoke with them (1 month ago)
> 1-Bed Premium Plat $15,495 20,000 StarPoints EOY
> 1-Bed Premium Plat $22,900 20,000 StarPoints EY



Same might be true here as with the 2-bed's...they might not have any. 

BTW, they tried to convince me to purchase a 1-bed deluxe silver EOY for $7495 so that they'd qualify my plat week and I would be 3-star elite. This is apparently the least expensive way to currently buy into SVN. Maintenance on the EOY is $250-300ish per year.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 3, 2006)

deniselew said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting this!




You're welcome!


----------



## dcdowden (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow - prices have sure gone up on the platinum since last March.  The price for a 2 BR Plat was $34,000 at that time.
Doug


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 7, 2006)

In case anyone here is interested (as I am...) - there is an EOY WK gold 1Bd premium (larger size - 44K SOs) unit on eBay that is about the end  in a couple of hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260026092946

a few thoughts...
right now it is at a little over $3K - Wow! and still more time to go!
I was hoping because it was poorly listed (bad info - what else is new?) that it may be a bargin pick-up, but considering that there is more time to go - and there appears to be a bidding war going on - this will end up going for too high of a resale price - and at some point buying from SVO (w/ incentives) may become a better option.

This is why (IMO) sniping is the way to go - the bidding war appears to be driving this price up - this only help the seller.

Setting a reserve price for a seller is not a good idea - it may make one feel more protected, but the SVN mandatory units I watch on eBay never seem to sell when a reserve price is set.  Here you have a good example of this - would this sale with a reserve price of $4500 (or higher)?  Can't know the answer to this, BUT I would advise not to set a reserve price or too high a starting bid when selling a TS on eBay.

Anyway... it will be interesting to see what the final bid is.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 7, 2006)

*So what are 44K Staroptions worth?*

There is a VV ending soon too, 44K options.  What is the going rate?  

Anyone know what an EOY Gold 1 bedroom sold for retail?

From the ebay ad, *Q: I spoke with Starwood Vacation Ownership this morning and they informed me that there would be a mandatory $599 SVO network registration fee imposed by the resort because Kierland is a mandatory option resort (i.e., you have to be part of the Starwood Vacation Ownership to own a timeshare). I think that failure to disclose this fee may be somewhat misleading and thought that you may like to disclose it on your listing. 
 Sep-07-06 
  A: You are correct and I was unaware of this charge. I will let any bidders know of this. Thanks for emailing me and have a great day. * 


What is that $599 SVO fee about? I've never heard of it...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 7, 2006)

I responded to the seller about this - this is incorrect info - SVN fee (2006) is $133, plus an additional $30 (or so) for additional mandatory units.

Maybe $3500 is good - resales for similar are selling for about 2x this - and according to Ken555 - about $7500 less than SVO price.

Heck - maybe I will rebid  
I was hoping to pick it up cheaper, but perhaps...perhaps...

update -  ok - couldn't help myself, but didnt get it for $3625 - went for $4750 to a tracytothdc - tracy really wanted it - they put a max bid in about 15 mins before auction end.

if not a tugger - hopefully they will be - there was some misinfo in the eBay ad.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 8, 2006)

What's interesting is that I've seen 67,100 Staroption Vistana Villages go for about that much or slightly less.  Is it because the MFs are lower and the property may be more desirable?  Because it's less options for more money...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 8, 2006)

trying to look at this myself - asked a similiar question.
for us - it is about the lower MFs and the location of WK.  We would only buy VV for the SOs, but the MFs are too high - WK is close to our folks.

Also - worth considering - WK rentals can be had relatively cheaply if you can be flexible


----------



## RoverJohn (Sep 16, 2006)

I was hoping to purchase a developer unit at Kierland, maybe a Premium one bedroom EOY, to have my Sheraton Desert Oasis brought into the system with 81000 points. Is there a better lower cost option - Kierland has been priced out of my budget.

John


----------



## 4rnr (Sep 17, 2006)

Are they still selling EOYs at Kierland?  I actually won something at Ebay ... 2 br at SBP but does not carry the 67,100 SOs cuz it's a resale.  I'm thinking of perhaps purchasing premium 1br EOY @ WK to bring it into the system.


----------

